

Air France Crash Wreckage Found in Atlantic, Boosting Probe - yread
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-03/parts-of-crashed-air-france-jet-found-in-ocean-by-investigators.html

======
yread
According to BEA the debris found includes the 2 engines of the Airbus and the
debris site is relatively dense so they think they have found the main crash
site of the Airbus. The debris site has a measurement of 500 by 300 meters.

